# free knitting patterns



## Pontygirl (Dec 1, 2011)

http://www.sapphiresnpurls.com/p/free-knitting-patterns.html
I apologise if this has already been posted, I have only just found it.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I've never seen it before and I put it in my favorites until I have more time to really enjoy it!! Thank you for the link!!


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Handy link. It has a lot of my favourites on it. Thanks.


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow, so many links from one page, could spend hours looking at this


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link. :lol: :lol:


----------



## dirgni (Jun 6, 2011)

What a great site. Thank you


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Don't apologize! I'd never seen it before and it's a wonderful resource - except I had to force myself off it lest I be late to work! ;-)


----------



## Indiem (May 23, 2012)

I haven't seen this one before. It's great. Thank you for the link.


----------



## Pontygirl (Dec 1, 2011)

You are all welcome, I just thought it was a handy link to have.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you. Even if it has been posted before, some of us may have missed it! Gaynell (bookmarked!)


----------



## mjanette (Oct 12, 2011)

First time seeing this site and it is great. Everything I need in one spot. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks - looks like a good site.


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks also. This is a great site. I have also added it to my favorites.


----------



## Vinette (Sep 15, 2012)

Wonderful link. Thanks


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

thanks I have bookmarked it.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you, I have added to my favorites.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link!


----------



## KiraC74 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

